# Bought A '03 527rls Today. I'm A Newbie



## Rockn DZL

After a 6 month search, I just bought my first 5th wheel, an Outback 527 RL-S. Sold my Ford 1/2 ton truck and a 22' Tahoe and found a 2001 Ford 3/4 diesel. today we found the trailer and we pick it up on Friday. I swore I would never buy from a dealer again, but it was the unit I wanted. It has some delamination on the rear section up high, so I'm hoping it didn't get to the wood.

Any way, having a blast, glad to be here. Will keep you posted.

Rockn Billy


----------



## mollyp

Rockn Billy,

Congtatulations, welcome & enjoy the fiver! I'm sure others will comment on your delamination issue. We have not had that problem yet.

Where are you from?

Check out the rally threads to see if there's one near you & come join the fun.

Happy camping!

Dan & Wendy


----------



## HootBob

Welcome Rockn DZL to the group
Congrats on the 5er
post some pics of the delamination so others may help with a solution

Don


----------



## Rockn DZL

Thank you all for the warm welcome. I had no idea there were so many Outback fans.

As soon as I get the coach home, I'll take some pics of it and the de-lam.

Happy Mother's day!!


----------



## hpapa4

Welcome aboard Outbackers. I know you will love your Outback as well as the site.


----------



## skippershe

Hi Rockn DZL
















to Outbackers! 

AND Congrats on your new to you 5'er!
Happy Camping,


----------



## RizFam

*Congratulations & *


----------



## Rockn DZL

skippershe said:


> *Congratulations & *


My new Outback family is so welcoming, thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## Moosegut

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







You're gonna love it. Enjoy.
Scott


----------



## mswalt

Glad to have you with us!

Enjoy your new Outback.

Mark


----------



## OregonCampin

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Rockn DZL

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## livinthedream

Congrats on the new 5th wheel & the new TV!







You'll have your's home before we pick ours up.... This is turning out to be a long week


----------



## Rockn DZL

Greetings:
Here is our update. We got the 2003 527 RLS back from Yuma and I was amazed how the new 02 F250 Diesel ran, amazing. The Outback 5th wheel towed like a champ, what a joy, I'll never go back to bumper pull again. We took it out on its first voyage for 4 days locally (in 108 degrees) and it was quite the pleasure.

Three major issues I have I could use some help on. Perhaps I should list on another thread, but I thought I would start here.

One, the outer edges of the tires are cupped, chunks have come off and some areas are bald, but the center 2/3's has 90% tread. My guess is they were underinflated, but can they also be out of align to do such damage? How do you take it to to check, an alignment shop?

The delamination is much worse than I originally thought. Two huge sections in the rear on both left and right upper corners and the whole lower edge along the bottom and has pulled away from its bottom lip hold. There is no signs of leaks, so we figure its heat seperation from the luan layer. There are also two very large sections along the left and right front upper curved roof line.

I have a very soft spot in the floor near the rear floor heater vent. The rest of the floor all around is pretty solid all around.

Any ideas? Should I shift this message to the technical thread?

Thank you all for your warm welcome. I just wanted to give you an update and see if any one else had had similar problems.

By the way, its 15 minutes past midnight here, I just turned 50!!!!! Happy Birthday to me.

Rocky


----------



## Herkdoctor

Congrats and welcome to the familly!!


----------

